# Nephrurus asper photos



## viridis (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been asked by a few people about my Banded aspers and how I went with them this season. I have snapped a few pics of animals that I have bred so far this season and will add more when the others shed. These are all under 6 months of age and a few are quite obvious to sex and some not so easy. Enough rambling from me now. 

I love the colouring around the face on this little fella






Another





Another youngster about 5 months old





No prizes for guessing this ones sex. Young bloomer...





This is probably one of the dullest that I have bred however it came from my best pairing so go figure?





I love this one, it just glows at night.





And my favourite of them all, meet Casper! This thing looks to be a hypo or something as it has barely any dark colours on it at all. Anyone think that it maybe a hypo or am I jumping the gun. It is now 6 months old and not changed a bit.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 3, 2012)

nice youngsters ta for sharing. Whats something like them worth?


----------



## viridis (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mate, they are not for sale so no price has been set


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice viridis he does look alot lighter hypo would be nice congrats anyway thay all good to me


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 3, 2012)

They are all very cute Viridis, but the one above Casper is my favourite! They are very cute lil fellas all of them!


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 3, 2012)

That is so cruel. Why do you do this to us.


----------



## Wrightpython (Jan 3, 2012)

what size are they and what do you feed them


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing geckos


----------



## viridis (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! They are eating around 5 crickets each day and are powering along.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice Nick! Hopefully you can produce some more like Casper!


----------



## raged (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice pics! And once again I'm very jealous!


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm drooling!


----------



## Belv6 (Jan 5, 2012)

dam beautiful colors on them


----------



## viridis (Jan 6, 2012)

A few animals have finally shed so here are a few new photos.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet as, grats mate they are stunning


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2012)

wow their colours are fantastic ! congrats


----------



## edstar (Jan 6, 2012)

wow they look awesome.. i want some!


----------



## Erebos (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep amazing. Congrats. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 6, 2012)

Great looking geckos! Can u add me to the waiting list for one day DDDD thanks for sharing and keep them coming


----------

